# Medidor de ROE



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2007)

El medidor de ROE (Relación Ondas Estacionarias) sirve para adaptar etapas de potencia en alta frecuencia, por ejemplo: Amplificador de salida-Antena, Preamplificador-Amplificador.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2007)

y cuando utilizo el medidor ROE que medida me da?? en que puedo utilizarlo?? seria conveniente emplearlo en la calibracion del amplificador de RF?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2007)

> Fogonazo Dijo:
> ROE (Relacion Ondas Estacionarias)



El medidor te da una relacion entre la potencia que sale y la que "Quiere volver" o es reflejada.

Es conveniente usarlo para Adaptar circutos de HF entre si.

Para ajustar. Depende que ajuste.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2007)

serviria para ajustar un circuito transmisor de FM y un amplificador de 10 dB con un adaptador de impendancia de por medio...? la medida que me de en que unidad esta?? SWR?


----------



## VichoT (Sep 11, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.Para poder usar un medidor de ROE correctamente debes entender 1°  ke pasa  con una linea desaptada

Por ejemplo la salida de tu amplificador es de 80 ohms y la entrada de tu antena es de 50 ohms  esto es una desaptacion de impedancias si conectaras todo asi tal cual parte de las ondas ke sales de tu amplificador hacia la antena se veran reflejadas(o volveran) desde la antena hasta tu amplificador haciendote perder potencia de transmision...para esto sirve un medidor de ROE ke te entrega una relacion numerica entre las ondas ke salen del amplificador y las ke regresan reflejadas...

Si keres mas información sobre esto busca e google sobre ondas estacionarias y lineas de transmision...

BYE!


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 7, 2009)

Amigos: en la red hay diagramas para construir medidores de omdas estacionarias y son bastante simples,  como dicen los colegas sirven para ver que haya una buna adaptacion por ejemplo entre el transmisor y la antena


----------



## danielmz78 (Sep 15, 2010)

una vez que obtengo esa relacion mediante el medidor de ROE...que debo hacer para corregir ese acoplamient defasado? es decir...si tengo salida del transmisor de 80 ohm y en el amplificador de RF tengo entrada de 50 ohm....como aplico la medida del ROE para corregir....que conectaria entre el transmisor y el amplificadr de RF?


----------



## crimson (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola danielmz78, el medidor de ROE te dice cuànta desadaptación tiene el sistema irradiante con respecto a los 50 ohm de salida del transmisor, pero no te corrige nada, para eso hace falta un transmatch o ATU (Antenna Tuner Unit), que es el que sirve para compensar las desadaptaciones.
Saludos C


----------



## capitanp (Sep 16, 2010)

Como se llama se llama -ROE- relacion de onda estacionaria. Es una proporcion, el cociente entre la potencia entregada y la reflejada  Watt/Watt entones no tiene unidad


----------



## radium98 (Oct 8, 2019)

aquí pongo un proyecto de s-meter adecuado para cualquier uso de aplicación, la fuente es de proyectos de página py2bbs
 y el que hice, pero tengo un pequeño problema creo que r2 no es 47 k ¿qué4 ser ?


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 4, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> pero tengo un pequeño problema creo que r2 no es 47 k ¿qué4 ser ?



No entiendo muy bien la pregunta. ¿Por qué dices que crees que R2 no es de 47 kohm?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> aquí pongo un proyecto de s-meter adecuado para cualquier uso de aplicación, la fuente es de proyectos de página py2bbs
> y el que hice, pero tengo un pequeño problema creo que r2 no es 47 k ¿qué4 ser ?


Hola caro Don radium98 , voi te esplicar mejor : hay duas versiones de medidor , una con ayuste de nivel de entrada con uso de un preset (VR1) de 100Kohmios y otra sin ese ayuste .
En ese caso debes canbiar lo preset (VR1) de 100Kohmios por "R2" ese de 47Kohmios.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 4, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> hay duas versiones de medidor , una con ayuste de nivel de entrada con uso de un preset (VR1) de 100Kohmios y otra sin ese ayuste .



Eso es lo que yo entendí por el esquema. Por eso pregunté por qué motivo @radium98 pensaba que no era de 47 kohm. @Daniel Lopes, ¿no es mucho mejor utilizar un trimmer (VR), que una resistencia fija? ¿O no es demasiado importante en este circuito?


----------



## radium98 (Nov 4, 2019)

bueno, gracias por los dos. 
don daniel no sé por qué este hilo de rosca fue movido al nivel audio mientras que es un s-metro o metro de la señal ,quiero utilizarlo a partir de pin 13 de ca3089 para ver el campo el nivel de strengh para implementar más adelante en vez del metro analógico en proyecto de stl si termina .
estaba en duda con el valor r2 porque cuando opero el s-metro todavía tengo algunos LEDs Whiting Whiting sin entrada tal vez es un poco de ruido.
gracias en Clave de Retro
así que no hay necesidad de la vr1 porque necesito que sea calibrado como sea posible de la señal Rx recibida


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 5, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


> estaba en duda con el valor r2 porque cuando opero el s-metro todavía tengo algunos LEDs Whiting Whiting sin entrada tal vez es un poco de ruido.
> gracias en Clave de Retro



Tal vez es debido a que el valor de 47 kohm no es exacto. Por ese motivo te recomiendo que utilices una VR (resistencia variable), o, si no tienes, prueba varias resistencias distintas. Por ejemplo, 33 kohm, 56 kohm y 82 kohm, y comprueba si el resultado es mejor o no.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 6, 2019)

El pin Nº 13 del CA3089 nunca está a 0V aun en la ausencia de señales por lo que tal vez necesitaría el uso de un IC como el LM3914/15 que tiene para ajustar el nivel de tensión de referencia (pines 6/7) desde donde comienza a medir.


----------

